# receiver advice



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

after 6 years of good service from my Onkyo Tx-sr604, I am looking for a new receiver. I really like the newer receivers gui's over hdmi , the ability to stream internet radio and newer audio codecs.
I have narrowed my choices down to the pioneer 1121 and onkyo 709. I am leaning toward the 709 , due to the simplest wireless adapter solution.I would value any opinions about these receivers, as far driving the speakers below and any other model recommendations. 

current speaker:

pair of energy xl26
c100 center
infinity ps12
klipsch 3620 surrounds


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the 709 is an outstanding receiver and would do a fine job....if you have the money then the 809....but if not I think the 709 should have plenty of power.....I went from an Integra 6.8 100wpc to an Integra 7.9 130wpc and the difference was very noticeable at higher volume....much cleaner crisper and drives the speakers with ease


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
By a rather large margin, the TX-NR709 is my favorite sub $1000 MSRP AVR. And even better, places like Accessories4less and Newegg often sell the 709 for about half that amount. Just an awesome combination of Features and an excellent Amplifier Stage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input, was also thinking about the onkyo 809 also. is it worth the step from the 709?


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I am no expert on it but I believe the power diffrence would be worth it alone ....I also believe the video portion is better...JJ could probably tell you more about the exact details


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

If the 809 is within your budget then I would certainly upgrade. You would be getting a beefier amplifier.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
To me the major difference with the 809 is the inclusion of HQV Vida Video Processing which acts in tandem with the Marvel Qdeo VP in the 709. Also, the 809 is in a good bit larger Chassis and does have a bit more power. If you can get a great deal on the 809, I would jump on it. And vice versa.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Definitely agree with the suggestions above, the 709 is a great choice however if you can get the 809 you cant go wrong.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Amazon still has the 809 for just under $700.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've gotta jump on JJ's boat. More power and options are always a plus. Especially when the options are meant to go together:T


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, will the video chip in the 809 actually make HD Tv look even better? Or if meant for dvd and blu ray movie upconversion?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That really depends, If you like to tinker there is a plethora of video adjustments available to you in the user menu. It would depend on what display you use as to how much more you can do as some higher end displays have ISF adjustments in them as well.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

park41 said:


> Thanks for the advice, will the video chip in the 809 actually make HD Tv look even better? Or if meant for dvd and blu ray movie upconversion?


Hey park, there is a $100 difference between 709 and 809, I think Newegg has the 809 and 709 @ $650 and $550 respectively, weekend sale, you can't go wrong with either but for a $100 more I would go for the 809.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Newegg currently has the 809 for $649.00. Here is the link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120181 
I have only seen it listed this low from an Authorized Dealer one other time and if you have the funds in place, I would absolutely jump on it. Newegg usually puts it On Sale for $699 and it retails for $1100.
J


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Newegg currently has the 809 for $649.00. Here is the link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120181
> I have only seen it listed this low from an Authorized Dealer one other time and if you have the funds in place, I would absolutely jump on it. Newegg usually puts it On Sale for $699 and it retails for $1100.
> J


out of stock


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Joe,
I am sorry to read that it has sold out. Accessories4less usually has it stock as well and is even cheaper. Granted it is Refurbished, but it does come with a 1 Year Manufacturer's Warranty and you can even add years at Shop Onkyo that are identical to the Factory Warranty as opposed to a 3rd Party Warranty (can sometimes be nightmares)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well aleast I know which receiver i'am going to get, hopefully by next month(tax time) they will be on sale, if not I will get it from accessories for less. Thanks for the recommendations. By the way JJ siesta key is a great place, my best friend and his family live in the palmetto area, and he always takes me too siesta key to eat, great food and sites.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

park41 said:


> Well aleast I know which receiver i'am going to get, hopefully by next month(tax time) they will be on sale, if not I will get it from accessories for less. Thanks for the recommendations. By the way JJ siesta key is a great place, my best friend and his family live in the palmetto area, and he always takes me too siesta key to eat, great food and sites.


Hello,
I truly do feel blessed to live on this Barrier Island. Dr. Beach recently rated it the Number 1 Beach in the United States. I have been to to Caribbean several times and I honestly think Siesta Key Beach holds its own.
Also, Local Coffee is awesome and is in the Village.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> To me the major difference with the 809 is the inclusion of* HQV Vida Video Processing which acts in tandem with the Marvel Qdeo VP *in the 709.
> JJ


Maybe I'm not understanding you but are you saying that the 809 has the Vida and Marvel chips in it? Please explain. TIA


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

enthuz said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding you but are you saying that the 809 has the Vida and Marvel chips in it? Please explain. TIA


Yes. The Vida handles transcoding (outputting HDMI from Component, Composite, S-Video), Upsampling, and it seems most everything. The Marvel in this application would handle 4K Resolution which is not even commercially available at this time.

In many other Models, the Marvel Chip handles these same processes as the HQV Vida Chip. This includes the $7500 Pioneer SC-09 (Susano), all x09 Onkyo's below the 809 and above the 509, Pioneer AVR's, the OPPO BDP-93 and 95 Blu-ray Players and many others. I suppose the point is both Chips are fantastic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

